# Wire Types for Fused Claptons



## Alawhie (31/3/16)

I'm on the fence about what wire types (I.e Nichrome, kanthal) I should use in making Dual Fused Clapton's. I've seen many of the guys on YouTube using 2x 26awg Ni80 wires as a core, wrapped in 36awg Ni80. Other than the quicker ramp up time, are there any other inherent advantages of using Ni80 over Kanthal in Fused Claptons? I've read about flavour being more "Crisp", but I also have personally had some bad experiences with Nichrome in the past (weird metallic taste). Any advice/experiences would be appreciated


----------



## daniel craig (31/3/16)

I made my fused claptons with normal 2x26g kanthal X 32g kanthal.... Ni80 will have a lower ramp up since its lower resistance and it a bit softer so easier to work with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alawhie (31/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> I made my fused claptons with normal 2x26g kanthal X 32g kanthal.... Ni80 will have a lower ramp up since its lower resistance and it a bit softer so easier to work with



Thanx for the response. In Your experience, do you find the profile of the flavour to be different for the two types? Do u get that added metallic taste with nichrome ? (Or could that just have been a flaw in the quality of the nichrome that I had)


----------



## daniel craig (31/3/16)

Alawhie said:


> Thanx for the response. In Your experience, do you find the profile of the flavour to be different for the two types? Do u get that added metallic taste with nichrome ? (Or could that just have been a flaw in the quality of the nichrome that I had)


I haven't had any metallic taste to my wire. That may be because after straightening the wire with a drill I wiped it with a damp cloth to remove residue.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/4/16)

If you having a problem with the metallic taste you can try these methods and see if it helps:
1. Make sure nothing is touching.
2. Make sure there's no 'hot spots'
3. When pulsing your build and you see smoke, it means that there is machine oil, keep on pulsing until there's no smoke.
4. If you notice any smoke, after pulsing leave it under a running stream of water to wash out the machine oil. 

These steps might help to get rid of the metallic taste.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/4/16)

Alawhie said:


> I'm on the fence about what wire types (I.e Nichrome, kanthal) I should use in making Dual Fused Clapton's. I've seen many of the guys on YouTube using 2x 26awg Ni80 wires as a core, wrapped in 36awg Ni80. Other than the quicker ramp up time, are there any other inherent advantages of using Ni80 over Kanthal in Fused Claptons? I've read about flavour being more "Crisp", but I also have personally had some bad experiences with Nichrome in the past (weird metallic taste). Any advice/experiences would be appreciated


A whole roll of UD Kanthal A1 + Nichrome Clapton wire costs 130 bucks. It is excellent. No need to make your own Clapton wire mate. I mean wrapping that stuff takes forever and a day and then some more. You have to consider what your time is worth, and also what we can se as a springboard to advance our hobbies. Since finding the premade Clapton wire I can start focusing on and playing with staged coils and the like. Much fun! Highly recommended.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> A whole roll of UD Kanthal A1 + Nichrome Clapton wire costs 130 bucks. It is excellent. No need to make your own Clapton wire mate. I mean wrapping that stuff takes forever and a day and then some more. You have to consider what your time is worth, and also what we can se as a springboard to advance our hobbies. Since finding the premade Clapton wire I can start focusing on and playing with staged coils and the like. Much fun! Highly recommended.


I think OP is talking about fused claptons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/4/16)

daniel craig said:


> I think OP is talking about fused claptons


I know.


----------



## daniel craig (1/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I know.


Where do you get your fused clapton wire from? Might need to get some.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/4/16)

daniel craig said:


> Where do you get your fused clapton wire from? Might need to get some.


Don't know why text is so small loooool.... Hit up Vape Cartel in Cape Town...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Don't know why text is so small loooool.... Hit up Vape Cartel in Cape Town...


Ok thanks   makes life so much easier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/4/16)

daniel craig said:


> Ok thanks   makes life so much easier


Whatever you want those guys will find for you. And stock it. GREAT shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/4/16)

OK fellas I verified my info here... The wire is simply labelled Clapton but the fellas in the shop assured me it is two strands of nichrome wrapped with Kanthal... Looks and feel right. Very nice wire.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alawhie (2/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> OK fellas I verified my info here... The wire is simply labelled Clapton but the fellas in the shop assured me it is two strands of nichrome wrapped with Kanthal... Looks and feel right. Very nice wire.



Im going to give it a shot


----------

